# audionutz song list



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i have some of the cd's but none of them have the song names on them does anyone happen to have a list of all the cd's with the songs on them?


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I have them... which disks do you need?

I don't have an index with all of the disks... sorry... I'll have to get the particular disk and export the song list from iTunes.


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think there are some of these cds listed on the arc audio forum in the cd secton ,if that helps


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ineed all of them


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Horsemanwill said:


> ineed all of them



i found this ...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/410974-post23.html

and this:

http://www.teamaudionutz.com/cdliners/


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i found those too but i have some that isn't on there. like the 13.1 ref guitar. 14.4 big band and the audionutz 13.5 
unless they are called something else


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

at one time i had the list but lost it


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Let me see what I can do...


----------

